#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Singapore - Jurong Birdpark

## slimboyfat

Jurong Birdpark

An option for a day out if you are here in Singapore with your kids or anyone else who likes parks with birds (the feathered variety)


How to get there - (well actually we just jumped in a cab and said 'Jurong Birdpark please.)

Take the MRT to Boon Lay Station and transfer to SBS number 194 or 251 at the Boon Lay Bus Interchange.

If you are driving, From AYE, use Exit 17.From PIE, use Exit 36. Turn left into Jalan Bahar towards the direction of Jalan Boon Lay. Turn right at Jalan Ahmad Ibrahim to reach BirdPark.
*Address*
2 Jurong Hill Singapore 628925
Tel : (65) 6265 0022
Fax : (65) 6261 1869
E-mail : info@birdpark.com.sg
http://www.birdpark.com.sg

Entrance fee (including monorail ride):

S$20 adult
S$10 child

mmmmm.........a bit expensive in my opinion, but I am well known for being tight with cash.

----------


## slimboyfat

As you would expect from Singapore, the setting is very nice and its quite pleasant to walk around, but gets a bit hot after a while so you may wish to take the air conditioned monorail (which seems to have been sponsored by Thai Airways.)

----------


## Sir Burr

Been in and out of Singapore for twenty-five years now and have always meant to give the place a visit, but, have never got round to it.
Is the night safari park worth a look?

----------


## slimboyfat

They have every kind of bird you can think of.......well maybe not every kind the average TD poster is interested in.





one for our american friends......





wierd looking thing ^

----------


## slimboyfat

They have about 20 or so 'speaking birds'. The best entertainment though is watching visitors trying to get the buggers to speak.

----------


## slimboyfat

Playground area for the kids. Not very popular today though




running the gauntlet at some little fountain thingy.....

----------


## slimboyfat

They say that at 30m, this is the tallest man-made waterfall in the world. And who I am to argue?

----------


## bkkmadness

Another great thread, lets see some more pics. :Very Happy: 

Sir Burr I went to the night safari about 6 years back, it's well worth a visit, a top attraction.  

Haven't seen the zoo yet though. :Sad:

----------


## slimboyfat

Bird shows a few times a day. We just missed a birds of prey demonstration - which was a shame. Check the timings from the website before you go!

----------


## slimboyfat

So much for Raymond Weil - the clock was not working.

----------


## slimboyfat

This rainforesty type area was quite good, especially bouncing up and down on the rope bridge - until my kids told me to stop messing about. Don't know who these Indians are though.

----------


## slimboyfat

And the highlight of the day.......my kids enjoying seeing an eagle take a shit

----------


## slimboyfat

In summary - a nice day out for the family and well worth a visit - but if you only have a day in Singapore I would recommend the zoo or Sentosa as better alternatives for a whole day outing.

Cheers

----------


## Gorman

This looks like a good place to take kids.

----------


## Begbie

Been once, very impressive, worth a visit.

----------

